# Load_ir_sample?



## Tod (May 18, 2018)

I'm trying to load different Kontakt factory IRs into convolution, but I'm have trouble getting it to work. I had this working fine in K4 but I'm having trouble with K5, what I used in K4 was this:


```
load_ir_sample(get_folder($GET_FOLDER_FACTORY_DIR)&"presets/effects/convolution/<<<K4IR.nkx>>>/K4 IR Samples/"&!Rev_IR[$RV_Menu],$Convo_Slot,1)
```

I've tried all kinds of variations of this but can't get it to work with K5. What's the best way to do this?


----------



## EvilDragon (May 18, 2018)

That still works fine over here... How's your !Rev_IR array declared?


----------



## Tod (May 19, 2018)

Hi Mario, it's declared in the "init" like any array. The one I show above was what I used in K4, would K5 be the same? The reason I ask is because in the K5 guide they show examples totally different, but I tried those too and they didn't work.


----------



## EvilDragon (May 19, 2018)

Yeah paths within the NKX file have stayed the same...


----------



## Tod (May 19, 2018)

Hi Mario, and thanks for sticking with me. 

The K5 manual only has one example and I tried that, but it doesn't work either. This is what it says under "New Features",



> Improved Features
> • The load_ir_sample() command now also accepts single file names for loading IR samples into KONTAKT's convolution effect, i.e. without a path designation. In this case the sample is expected to reside in the folder called "ir_samples" inside the user folder.



This is their example:


```
$load_ir_id := load_ir_sample("Small Ambience.wav",0,0)
```

I did change the last "0" to "1", because I put it in the first slot of the "Insert Effects".

For some reason that just don't work for me. I have looked in the "user" folder and all the IR samples I want are there.

What am I missing.?


----------



## EvilDragon (May 20, 2018)

That code works when you use resource container and put your IRs there. Obviously, you cannot do that with IRs from that NKX monolith, you gotta use get_folder() and full path to them, just how it was before, at least to my knowledge.


----------



## Tod (May 20, 2018)

Ha ha, I don't know what I did, but it started working this morning.

Thanks again for sticking with me Mario, I don't know what we'd do without you.


----------



## Tod (May 20, 2018)

Another quick question, I changed the K4 in the code above to K5, but before I did, would it have worked if I didn't still have K4 loaded on my computer? In other words, if I didn't have K4 on my computer, would K4 in the code have still worked?


----------



## EvilDragon (May 20, 2018)

K4 needs to be there in the code, because both the NKX file retained the filename, and within the NKX file the folder is the same name too.


----------



## Tod (May 20, 2018)

Aah, so that means when Kontakt 6 comes out, the factory IRs I use right now for K5 might not work, is that right?

I'm beginning to see having my own IRs might be best?


----------



## EvilDragon (May 20, 2018)

I don't see why they wouldn't, there'd still be the same monoloith with IRs in the factory folder...


----------



## Tod (May 21, 2018)

Okay, one more question, is there any way to set the output of the Send Effects? Or are they hardwired to the Main Volume control, and if that's the case, is there any way to direct/select the outputs for the Main Volume with the script?


----------



## EvilDragon (May 21, 2018)

Nope, KSP cannot change the output for send effects. This can only be done manually by pressing on the "I" letter in the Return knob.


----------



## Tod (May 21, 2018)

Aah, thanks Mario, I didn't know this and that's a big help, I can select an aux out.


----------

